# Blacksmith & Lefthand Fork



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well a buddy and headed out Sunday morning for a day of fishing. Hes new to the area so I decided I would take him up to the Left Hand Fork of the Blacksmith River. I was surprised how low the water was on the main river but we still managed to hook into a few fish. We headed back into LHF and noticed that the creek was really low but I knew if we got back into the ponds we would be fine. As I figured, after an hour and a half of kidney and bladder pounding dirt road we got back to the beaver ponds and found the fishing quite good.
All said and done we managed between 15-20 fish each ranging from 5"-14". We did see two separate bull moose both of which would have been wall hangers even though they were still in velvet. We also saw a real nice 4x4 buck that got me thinking of the hunt to come. Oh and I guess I should mention anybody who does not know the area, bring snake repellent (snake shot) My buddy darn near stepped on a young rattlesnake and between the bull, rattlers and water snakes we managed to stumble across 5-6 snakes.

What happened to the big ole browns that used to be in the main?? didn't catch a fish all day over 14"


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Well a buddy and headed out Sunday morning for a day of fishing. Hes new to the area so I decided I would take him up to the Left Hand Fork of the Blacksmith River. I was surprised how low the water was on the main river but we still managed to hook into a few fish. We headed back into LHF and noticed that the creek was really low but I knew if we got back into the ponds we would be fine. As I figured, after an hour and a half of kidney and bladder pounding dirt road we got back to the beaver ponds and found the fishing quite good.
> All said and done we managed between 15-20 fish each ranging from 5"-14". We did see two separate bull moose both of which would have been wall hangers even though they were still in velvet. We also saw a real nice 4x4 buck that got me thinking of the hunt to come. Oh and I guess I should mention anybody who does not know the area, bring snake repellent (snake shot) My buddy darn near stepped on a young rattlesnake and between the bull, rattlers and water snakes we managed to stumble across 5-6 snakes.
> 
> What happened to the big ole browns that used to be in the main?? didn't catch a fish all day over 14"


 Haven't fished the Blacksmith is a few years have you ?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Actually no I have not. However last time I did I was able to get into some browns in the 16"-20" range and they were fat little buggers to. The one that I caught that was around 14" was a skinny little thing.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

It seems as though there really wasn't a definitive runoff up Blacksmith this year, which is probably why it is so low. Yeah it got muddy but it was still very easy to fish. Grasshoppers should be getting good here soon.


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

There are a few good ones up that canyon. I caught this 17 incher on Sat. It wasn't in the Main stream though. Skinny as you said.


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry file size was too big. Hope this works


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats a respectable fish, I would have been plenty happy with a few of those.


----------

